# thinking of getting a reptile



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

so I have a 10g and a 20g open and I dont' wanna buy filters and pumps and all that crap. so I'm thinking about a reptile. I want something kinda easy and active. I'm open to snakes and lizards of most any kind. please post pics of what you suggest if you can.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Get a Milk snake they dont get very big and there great to play with heres a pic of mine.


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

Is that a sinaloin milk snake? I was once contemplating one but I did not have the funds at the time they are beautiful snakes. You could probably house a pair of leopard geckos in either tanks or a corn or milk snake would be nice. I have a corn snake in a 20 gal right now and I plan to get a pair of leopard geckos.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I know you said reptile, but not many cool reptiles stay small enough to live in a 10g for life. Unless you like anoles and stuff... But if your open to amphibians, check out argentine horned frogs (Pacman Frogs), they are not all that active, but extremely easy, and super eaters! Fish, mice, worms, roaches, basicly if it can fit in its mouth it will eat it! They will even try to eat things bigger than themselves, so be careful as they will choke and die on it. I have had one for over a year and it is a great pet!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Also as already stated, you could get a milk snake, but you wouldnt want to keep it in a 10g or even a 20g for life. It will grow 4 feet plus, depending on the type you get, it could grow over 6 feet. But you could sure could start one out in there, as you could a corn, king snake too. You can find some sweet color morphs too.
Here's my Hypomelanistic Milk


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm thinkin of a Iguana(sp?) I knwo it can't live it life in a 20 gallon but its not hard to build a wire cage.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

What species ?
Iguana Iguana (green iguana) are not begineer species, they are not easy to care.

Carnivoro


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yes the iguana iguana, the nile monitor and savanna monitors should all be raised in price or something. all of thoes lizards are really cheap but get huge. now if you are talkin about a desert iguana that would be fine.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pamonster said:


> But if your open to amphibians, check out argentine horned frogs (Pacman Frogs), they are not all that active, [snapback]1093887[/snapback]​


He said he wanted something somewhat active...

I would go with the leopard geckos for your 20 gal


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > But if your open to amphibians, check out argentine horned frogs (Pacman Frogs), they are not all that active, [snapback]1093887[/snapback]​
> ...


im not much into un active animals but i would have ot say pac man frogs and pixie frogs are badass. i love thoes guys. i would love to get a budgett frog as well. anyone ever own one of thoes guys?

J-Rod


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

get a burm python


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

full grown iguanas are powerfull, what kinda wire cage are you talking?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > pamonster said:
> ...


I'd say my Pac is as active as a leo for sure, and ten times more fun to watch eat! I love the look of disbelief when people find out he eats mice too! Like it goes against evolution!

A budgett frog would be sweet! I have never seen one at a pet store, but I have seen them on websites.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> get a burm python
> [snapback]1094553[/snapback]​


I hope your joking. My juvenile has jumped 300g in weight in the span of only a couple weeks. At six months old he's already pushing 4' in length.

Iguanas are also a horrible choice. I absolutely love my Iggy...she's more like a dog than a reptile, but they are horrible beginner species. They're actually not so great pets for anyone. My girl is a huge exception. A 20gal isn't suitable for a Green Iguana of any size.


----------

